# Bella Barista green Sumatra White Aceh



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Currently enjoying best the coffee I can rememberfor any source. Great in an aerobie, but stunning in an L1. Absolute proof that you don't need that much skill to home roast.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Lovely beans to roast they are. Nice and fat..


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

When I saw the size, I thought they might taste like oats. Large beans I've had in the past were always terrible, these are fab.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Very nice bean and roasted dark, tasty. Might be worth posting your roasting time (and any pictures) up on the todays roast thread in the home roasting section.

John


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Sumatra aceh one of my favourite beans, when was these in stock,none now.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

They were in one of the last organised Bulk buys before BB started roasting themselves and thus had a more consistent supply available based on what they're roasting themselves.

From memory this was late summer 2014 (?) and had 2kgs in the bulk buy and bought another couple of Kg loose when calling in. Think am down to my last kilo now though, shame no more at the moment.

John


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

yea that's when i had the last, late summer from BB, when i saw OPs post i thought i missed out.


----------

